# mama Cat sick , kittys dirty..help!!



## joann2872 (Jul 2, 2004)

OK here i go again..

Now that i am taking care of the 3 babies, since angel is very sick, how do i clean these babies?? they have poop all over them! I dont want to wet them so they get cold. How do i go about doing this?

:?


----------



## SugarKitty (Jul 24, 2004)

Well, you could try a paper towel.

Or you could go on the internet and search on how to take care of baby cats. You could also search in books, and you might find a manual to doing it. 

You should ask your vet what to do, if you want to. Congratulations on getting your new kittens, I hope that they aren't a big neusence (pardon my spelling). 

I have never encountered having kittens, but I am sure that it is hard work. They will soon enough grow up, and I hope that their mother, Angel, get's better very soon!

Good Luck!


----------

